# Hunters Haven for Sale



## LoweBoat (Apr 14, 2004)

I have two lot's for sale. 


1. 22.306ac Woods. There is a 60 access lane from the road so you wont have to cross anyones property to get to it. There is a stream running across the front of the property. This is a hunters haven. Deer, Turkey, rabbit, and a few Phesant are in the area. I will pay to have a water tap installed when the sale is complete if you want it. Price $50,000

2. 5.108 ac This property adjoins the property above. This property has the water tap installed. Price: $30,000

Location: Washington Township Rd. 34 Iberia, Ohio

Contact Greg Darling at 740-383-4105 or email [email protected] netzero.com


----------

